# A brat on the table



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't trim toenails on the table. <= That's the most negative thing I could do to my dogs (LOL) and I don't want that affiliated with the table. My dogs are better with the nails now than they had been. I can get them to stand still while I snip each nail with me praising and then stopping after each foot to reward. But I still don't do nails on the grooming table.

Bertie does not like clippers on his feet - I think I've nipped a pad before and he stresses out because of that. If I'm grooming Bertie the day before a show - I twist my sister's arm to get her to come and do his whiskers and keep him distracted while I use the clippers on the bottoms of his feet and around the pads... 

My sister also needs to be around when I trim the edges of his ears. I can do without her help if necessary, however I prefer somebody to hold onto his head and keep him still while I make one cut up the edge of the ear, each ear. 

The other stuff - whether trimming/shaping the feet or cleaning up the ears - aren't typically a problem. So I can get that done pretty fast.

If I'm at a show and my sister isn't around to help me.... I skip the clippers on the feet. I just use my shears to clean up as best as possible under/around the pads. 

With the ears, I usually turn them a certain way and cut. Always remember to only use the straight edge shears on the outer edges of the ears. It limits the "non-fixable" damage that you can do.  

The rest of the ears - you are using thinning shears and strippers and stripping knives and you can clean up anything.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Not specific to your situation but when my dog is having difficulties doing things that he normally has no problem doing, unless there is a real need (it is necessary) to have him do what I am asking him to do at that time, I chalk it up to him having a 'off day' (we all do from time to time). He may be stressed/anxious about something I haven't picked up on, he may be sore, he may not feel well, but I understand that he is not trying to tick me off and just needs some time to 'reset'.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Charliethree said:


> I chalk it up to him having a 'off day'


Good point. Need to remember that...

Thanks!


----------

